# LPT: Landlady seeks to increase rent by €50/mth. Can she do this? Is it excessive?



## pingin (25 Apr 2013)

My house rental lease is up in a few weeks. 

My landlandy says she's going to increase the rent by €50 per month to cover the cost of the household tax. The house is a standard three-bedroom in Killester, Dublin.

Is the tax really that high or is she taking advantage?


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Apr 2013)

Do some research and see what the property tax is likely to be.

Check the daft and myhome calculators and see if [broken link removed] has any sold houses like yours.

Remember you do have the option of moving out.


----------



## pingin (25 Apr 2013)

Thanks dereko1969. I've checked but there are no prices given for that area! I actually quite like the house and I'm getting a reasonable deal to start off with. Just curious as to how that figure was arrived at.


----------



## elcato (25 Apr 2013)

Well given that the tax is .18 of the value of the house it puts the house in the region of 350k which seems not too far off the mark i.e. 600k per annum. You just need to make a decision based on what the rental is or is going to be if you move and forget about what the actual property tax is.


----------



## shesells (25 Apr 2013)

Bear in mind that the landlord should already have been paying the NPPR of €200 per year so any genuine property tax-related increase should be minus that €200


----------



## Ravima (25 Apr 2013)

Why should it be €200 less? NPPR is also payable in 2013 in this fantastic Republic of ours.


----------



## shesells (25 Apr 2013)

But we're only paying half property tax this year.


----------



## Fiskar (25 Apr 2013)

Property tax kicks in within a few weeks, lease is up in a few weeks, add 1 NPPR to 1 property tax and that probably equates to 50 if not 60 euro per month then on.


----------



## Bronte (26 Apr 2013)

What is your current rent?  How much are rents in the area on daft ?


----------



## ajapale (26 Apr 2013)

Pigdin, you could contact the charity www.threshold.ie who may be in a postion to advise. 


Rent Reviews



			
				threshold.ie said:
			
		

> Your landlord cannot charge more than the going market rent for a property.
> *What to do*
> 
> 
> ...



Local Property Tax



			
				threshold.ie said:
			
		

> If your landlord seeks to pass this tax on to you *directly* please contact your nearest Threshold office for further advice.



Their website remains silent on the matter of Landladies* indirectly* passing on the LPT to tenants. It can do no harm to contact them anyway.

There is another thread over on the LPT forum which discusses the rights and wrongs of Landlords seeking to pass on the LPT tax to their tenants.

LPT: Every tenant of mine is paying it.


----------



## Dermot (26 Apr 2013)

The Local Authorities have the option to pass on the LPT if they are so minded.
Threshold will probably say the Landlord is not entitled to pass it on even though there is nothing to say they cannot pass it on.
There is one simple way answer to it and that is the landlord can simply raise the rent if he/she can get it without reference to why it is being put up.
The reality is that eventually all landlords are going have to factor the extra costs into the rent in order to stay in business.


----------



## SarahMc (26 Apr 2013)

Dermot is right, the Landlord can raise the rent annually for  any reason or none, as long is it is within the Market rate for the area. If the €50 a month brings the rent above the Market rate, you can appeal the rise to PRTB.


----------



## ajapale (26 Apr 2013)

pingin said:


> .. I'm getting a reasonable deal to start off with. ....



If your landlady is charging you less than the market rate then (in my view) she is fully entitled to seek to review the rent and up it by an amount to bring it into line with the market.


----------



## oldnick (26 Apr 2013)

Yes, but bear in mind that the_ current_ market rent will not have factored in the LPT. LLs are now or shortly will be factoring it in.


----------



## Luternau (26 Apr 2013)

Pigdin contact the charity www.threshold.ie who may be in a postion to advise. 



> Pigdin contact the charity www.threshold.ie who may be in a postion to advise.
> 
> Rent Reviews
> Quote:
> ...


Quote:

If the rent being charged is too high-the tenant can move. Dont see what this treshold advice will do to change this. Market rent is what people are prepared to pay-landlords will have to reduce to match this if out of line. Supply and demand!

OP said they were getting a good deal-so they should realise that when costs rise, prices rents will rise. All complaints should be addressed to the Troika and Govt Buildings!


----------

